# My Jadehead Guppy Breeding Pair



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

This is my first ever proven pair. The last time she only dropped 5 fry. Hoping more this go around. 

<iframe width="420" height="345" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WwPOE_e1ctY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Very pretty. The more they breed the larger the drops will be.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

